# Movie 43 - Finally, a good new spoof movie?



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 6, 2012)

Just saw this trailer and think it looks hilarious! Plus, it stars just about every actor under the sun.

I think that the art of the spoof film has completely deteriorated in recent years; the golden days of Airplane, Hot Shots, and The Naked Gun have been replaced with the likes of Epic Movie, Date Movie, Etc. Movie.... With Movie 43, it looks like they might actually be back on track!

*WARNING - VERY NSFW - Nudity and copious amounts of swearing.*




From the looks of it, it will be so over the top that you can't help but love it.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 6, 2012)

Also, it might not be technically a "spoof" film seeing as it's not directly parodying anything, but with the sheer amount of randomness and off the wall "plot points" it seemed like the best thing to label it.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 7, 2012)

looks pretty funny


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 7, 2012)

This actually looks epic and with an A list cast that big... I'm intrigued!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 7, 2012)

" He gave you a foot and a half dick, dribble with that mothafucka"


----------



## vanhendrix (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh man....that actually looks really funny.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 7, 2012)

Found that about as funny as I would any other of the 'spoof movies', that is to say, not at all. I don't find that 'style' of humour to be funny in the least, though.


----------

